# iPhone connect to Cello tv



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a Cello C19115F-led ver2 tv, does anyone know of a way I can connect my iPhone to it so that I can watch rental films downloaded from iTunes? I've tried the obvious USB connection cable but that doesn't work


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Top google search answer


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Just ordered this e bay item 32093011682
As my other one just died.
I think they are around £35 from Apple .


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

That E Bay number cannot be found? could you check it please

Thanks


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Recently purchased eBay number 130941200739,connects to hdmi port and works well


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

320930116826
Looks like I missed out the last number
Sorry


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

great thanks got it and ordered!


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I could only find the Apple original for Iphone 5. So bought that from john lewis, £39.

Can do catch up using 3g

Thanks for the post.

TM


----------

